# Is Barium Toxic?



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Its Andrea. I had the upper GI with Small Bowel. The Barium was so gross and hard to get down. It caused me to have white D and cramps. I still feel kind of sick 3 days later. Does anyone know if this is typical? The Dr. who did the exam said he saw no disease, and that since the Barium went through the small bowel in 20 minutes it is probably IBS. I guess thats good news, but I have to say I can't believe that I have to live with this disorder forever. I really hope the doctor can give me something that works. I just missed a wedding last night due to D. I hate living like this. It causes so much anxiety.Sorry for venting. Anyone have any suggestions? I also had an ultrasound and bloodwork done. I am waiting for these results as well. In the meantime I keep sucking down the Immodiums. Anyone know if you build up tolerances to this stuff(Immodium)?


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

I tested this link myself, and it worked. http://risk.lsd.ornl.gov/tox/profiles/barium_f_V1.shtml Jadair


----------



## Mynzaboxer (Sep 6, 2001)

Just wanted to let you know you're not alone. I had an Upper GI series today...drank the 'strawberry' barium gunk ... and have felt yuchy all day...the ol tummy is a grumbling away. I remember this happening last time I had this test. Hope you feel better soon. I hope I feel better soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

After my Barium swallow, I felt awful all week, slightly nauseous and no appetite. All that cleared up. But flushing all the barium was a major problem, the stuff just would not flush. Char


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

I've had my share of barium swallows. I have Crohn's disease and a partial obstruction at an old resection. I have a TERRIBLE time passing the barium after the swallow and/or SBFT. Dr May at the Crohn's & Colitis Foundation shared a WONDERFUL secret with me for ridding yourself of the barium before it has a chance to "set up" in your innards: take 1 oz of MOM (Milk of Magnesia) just before the barium series and then take 2 ozs of MOM when you get home from the barium series plus drink plenty of fluids. Works like a charm. BMs are back to normal colorand all the barium gone by second day.Mayo Clinic adds a little Reglan to the barium and that helps pass the barium thru quickly as well. I didn't have any problem moving the barium thru w/just lots of liquids after the barium swallow and SMFT done there.


----------

